# My 501 is here today!



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

WooHoo!!!
Tonight after I get home from getting my senior picture taken, Im going to order the 501 under the $199 promo. I am hoping so bad that there will be an outage 501's around here so I'll get a 508 instad. Wish me luck!


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

senior picture, geez I thought I was young being into this stuff at 24...on second thought I was always into home theater  Too bad I didn't get my hands on a dish until I was 19


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Just ordered it!  Install is set for this Sunday in between Noon and 5PM. My mom asked, and they said yes, that the 501 is in stock so thats what I'll be getting. Kinda dissapoiated, but I'm really happy I can finally get rid of this pathetic 2800  

I started getting into DBS when I was 12 and got E* when I was 13, nearly 4 years later I get to say odd-e-os, to my 2800 and say hello to a PVR. No I just gotta order a toslink -> coax converter for DD/PCM.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Good for you Steve, I'm sure you going to enjoy it.


----------



## jcase (Mar 25, 2002)

Once you have a PVR you will never want to watch TV without a PVR again.


----------



## smhartner (Jul 24, 2002)

Absolutely true!!!

I love my 501. With two small kids, there is never a shortage of shows to repeatedly watch.

I can't remember the last time we watched a show straight through at night. This is a critical piece of equipment for us!

Unfortunately, we have a 4900 in our bedroom, and I'm always trying to rewind and pause 


Scott
:rotfl: :rolling:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Is there anything I should know about the 501 before it arrives? Most of the bugs have been fixed, correct?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Your 501 may take awhile to get the full guide downloaded. But other then that you will be flying! And again once you get use to it you won't watch TV the same way again.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Indeed. The 501 changed our lives. Literally. heh. TV will never be the same.

And now I can't STAND to watch TV anywhere else. We go to the relatives and if someone happens to give me the remote, I realize just how much the 501 (or 508 or 721) rocks. heh.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

NEVER watch live shows. It really gets to you when you're watching live and cant FF over the commercials.....

My kids also LOVE having their shows to watch anytime they want.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Only 18 more hours until my 501 arrives  

He's bonus and might just make up for not getting the 508. I got the confirmation call for the 501 yesterday and it was from a regional retailer I mentioned here a few times before, Intertech. Right now Intertech is having a promo, if you order anything from them you get a free cooler filled with tshirts, bumper stickers, mugs and other stuff from my favorite radio station, THE EDGE. So thats kinda cool


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

My 501 is here!!!

How the hell did I ever live with out a PVR???

Installer got here around 3:30, unhooked the 2700 and hooked up the 501, went to do a check switch and no signal.  after checking the connections and trying everything again, it was determined that this unit was DOA. He went out to his truck and got another one and it worked perfectly. I let the guide download, which only took about 2 minutes. I initally had some problems with the guide saying info not available and some of the channels I should be getting I wasnt, I pulled the card and bah-da-bing everything was fine. The only thing the installer accidently took the UHF antenna with him, thinking it was from the DOA unit, I guess. All I have to do is call E* and tell them what happened and they'll send me one, right? I didnt notice that until just now. 

Overall I am very happy with the501 thus far, I have to get usedto the different UI, instant weather is cool!. Whats the Dish logo button on the remote for?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Steve - what's your software version? The Dish button is to take you directly to Dish Home when the 501s get updated to it. Do you have a copy of the work order from the installer? If so, his phone number should be on there, and I'd call him rather than dish.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

s/w is 154


----------

